# Odor from heater



## zizibelle (Oct 5, 2005)

My heater smells very musty!  Is there a filter that needs to be replaced?  I don't think that it smells like anything is leaking but more that it smells "dirty".  HELP before it gets too cold!


----------



## rabadger (Dec 3, 2005)

Find the filter and replace it with a new one.


----------

